# Yay - my master's thesis :)



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I just have to write about this also here, as I heard really good news. A couple of years ago I started studying chemical pulping technology and environmental technology as my minor subject, and now I'm in a position I should start thinking about my master's thesis, so I could get my studies accomplished hopefully in the spring 2006 (my major is environmental protection science). So I started the course, which will train me to do the master's thesis........I was puzzled about it though, as I was afraid I have to do the work alone, cuz I'm studying my minor in a different university than my major. Therefore I thought I can't get any guidance from my own department and have to do the master's thesis mainly on my own.

But happily I was proven wrong - I heard from our professor that next spring there will be a reseach project on environmental impacts of forest industry, and.......as I want to make my master's thesis in relation to the processes of pulping technology, I can join this research project as an undergraduate student and my master's thesis will part of the research project. This is unbelievable, like I'd have won million euros in a lottery - now I can have the proper guidance and get my master's thesis really done without too many difficulties. This feels just fabulous! Sometimes miracles can happen. I still have difficulties to believe this is really real... I am sooo happy happy happy happy


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

good for you and best of luck for the thesis


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks pdr for wishing me luck - at the moment I feel like this was a dream, as it is such a good thing indeed...hard to understand it will really happen.


----------

